
Domo.com – Domopalooza Live Blog - vyrotek
https://www.domo.com/domopalooza/live
======
vyrotek
Periscope -
[https://www.periscope.tv/w/1OdKrnDBYbkKX](https://www.periscope.tv/w/1OdKrnDBYbkKX)

